# Squeaking new plow.



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I got my first year in plowing. New truck and new Western Plow. I noticed at the end of the season I started getting a kind of loud squeak (most of the time) when raising and lowering the plow. I don't think it is the truck. I sprayed the coils and the hydraulic cylinders with light oil but doesn't seem to help. I can't figure it out. I'm not sure if will act up for me if I bring back to dealer (hr. drive). 
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

they will make a loud squek when the plow is angled all the way or up all the way it is a internal relief to protect the motor. if that is the same squek than it is probably out of adjustment


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

karl klein said:


> they will make a loud squek when the plow is angled all the way or up all the way it is a internal relief to protect the motor. if that is the same squek than it is probably out of adjustment


I'm not sure, today it didn't seem to do it at all. I guess it is intermittent. It sounds like a loud squeaky hinge when it does it. It doesn't matter if the plow is angled. I probably need someone out there looking for it while I work the plow, when it acting up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just put some FF on it.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine does the same thing when I raise the plow.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree. Fluid Film everything that moves and most of the things that do not move...

Then fluid film everything else you own, and the stuff you don't own but think might need some fluid film.

Crack and beer, then fluid film the world!

Fluid-film is now a verb.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Lube the pins....all of them. Either use a spray lube like white lithium or actually take the pins out and apply a quality NLGI #1 grease by hand or with a needle tip. Or just live with the squeaking. 

FF is great for rust prevention and light duty lube applications, but it cant take heavy duty forces like those present in the pivots on plows. Just my opinion/observations.


----------

